# Dove recipeies



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

Any body have recipies containing 5 or less doves?


----------



## elkwisperer (Aug 17, 2005)

the best thing i like tio do with my doves is split the breast and put a hot pepper in the middle of the breast and grill it like that ooh yum


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Same deal, just add in some pepperjack cheese with your jalapeno and skewer the breast halves with a toothpick. I'm hungry, when does the season start again - well, it won't be long now and September 1 will be here.


----------



## bigoltexas (Oct 10, 2006)

split the breast, rip it out, rap them individually in bacon, season if you want but it is delicious and accounts for the lack of fat on the breast


----------



## love (Oct 13, 2006)

I put my doves in italion dressing uke: :withstupid: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

you think thats good, try a little philly cheese. 



njsimonson said:


> Same deal, just add in some pepperjack cheese with your jalapeno and skewer the breast halves with a toothpick. I'm hungry, when does the season start again - well, it won't be long now and September 1 will be here.


----------

